# Market Find



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi went to the markets today and gave a bloke a tenna for a old auto he was selling.

The watch is in poor appearance however fired up straight away so i took the chance.

After 1 hr it had gained 10 minutes so i was disappointed but not devastated (only the cost of 2 coffees) i thought i pull it apart.

Once i pulled it partially down i thought that it looked like a quality movement and if i go any further there is a "Buckley's and none" chance of it ever going again.

So i thought i might ask for some opinions as if i should get a service and do the cleaning myself.

The movement is 1700-01 also appears to have a stamp with maybe AS in it, also a lighter number 3 nearby.

Here is a dodgy photo from phone the gum on the dial seems to come off with water and a light rub, dial reads unicorn amphibian 21 jewel.










Thanks Mark


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Your quit correct its an AS1701-3. They come in 17,21,25 and 30 jewel. by Anton Schilds the movement part of Eterna which amalgamated to ultimatly form ETA.

In the 1960's they were used very much like ETA are now with the manufacture modifying the ebauche [blank movement] with their own escapments.

The 1701 provided was used in many good quality watches from the likes of Eterna, Rado, Minerva and Blancpain [one version of the fifty fathoms had one] to name but a few.

So I guess its not bad.

As a side note Unicorn was a [1910?-1933] trading name for Wisdorf and Davis of Rolex fame.

Sadly your is the other Unicorn watch company. Generally the date of manufacture[[early to midd 60's] gives it away.

Best of luck, you may even find with a bit of regulation you get it to be within a minute/24hrs.

steve


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

The manufacturer was the Kirin Watch Co., Ltd, also known as Unicorn Watch Co. Ltd. from Hongkong.

Andreas


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Guys im going to have a go at home service a bit latter. Ive started to have some success with more basic winder russian watches without date so i guess its time to step up LOL.


----------

